# Bribie Ocean Side 8th Ave - Sunday 15th July....previously S



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm planning on a trip off Bribie Saturday week. I've never been off there before so hoping to catch up with someone who knows the area. The report from the other week sounds like it's lots of fun.
Probably get to that carpark mentioned about 6.00am, or should it be earlier? Hopefully I'll have made a trolley for my kayak by then.
Hopefully Lureme is coming, and of course anyone else interested.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
i think most of the regular yakers are going to moreton on the 14th i will be going surf side that sunday.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd love to be going to Moreton, but it just doesn't suit at the moment. I'm sure there will be great stories. Hopefully next time for Moreton, but I'm still excited about Bribie. I've seen the birds working out there often.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I was thinking Saturday for two reasons. Firstly, that there may not have been as much boat traffic leading up to it compared to Sunday.
Secondly.....I need to have one sleep in per weekend with my missus to stay in the good books.....I hate nice warm beds on winters mornings! NOT.

So, if there's more interest in doing a Sunday outing, then I'm happy to change. Maybe I should have headed the post Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

dont forget snapper challenge is on next weekend as well.maybe a chance to weigh something in for the yak/canoe division


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Boggeyman...Looking forward to meeting you Sunday. 
I've been talking with my mate Bob and he's really keen to do the top end again this Saturday. Doesn't seem to be much interest in a Saturday trip, so Sunday it is.
I've been working on my trolley...check it out.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
thats a good set up. i will be there sunday i going for the day trip saturday but i will be bribie sunday 6am same place as normal 8th av


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill be there sunday too and im hitting it tomorrow (friday) also so ill see if there are any around.

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'll be there Sunday morning. Can't break tradition now. 

Lee.. let us know how you went today and if there was any bird activity?


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'm going to try and make this trip now that it's Sunday.


----------

